# In Spain, if you help me, I will pay you money



## tsk_2k (May 2, 2011)

Hi there,

Is here anybody who can help me to come to Spain (or any where in Europe), if anyone who can help me, I can pay you for your help. But it should all be legal.
You can help me by any way, for example you can find a Spanish girl for me for marriage, or by sending invitation later. Or you can find a job for me that will help me to get work visa.
I will pay you for your help, it is a chance to make easy money for anyone by helping me to come to Spain or any where in the EUROPE.

Thank you so much,
Alye


----------



## adriansh (Apr 13, 2011)

tsk_2k said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Is here anybody who can help me to come to Spain (or any where in Europe), if anyone who can help me, I can pay you for your help. But it should all be legal.
> You can help me by any way, for example you can find a Spanish girl for me for marriage, or by sending invitation later. Or you can find a job for me that will help me to get work visa.
> ...


:der:


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

tsk_2k said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Is here anybody who can help me to come to Spain (or any where in Europe), if anyone who can help me, I can pay you for your help. But it should all be legal.
> You can help me by any way, for example you can find a Spanish girl for me for marriage, or by sending invitation later. Or you can find a job for me that will help me to get work visa.
> ...


we have been through this

what you are asking is illegal


----------

